
AquilaOS: Posix Compliant/mostly ISA Transparent Operating System - ingve
http://aquilaos.com/
======
JdeBP
It's good to see an operating system begun with the idea that all of the
terminal emulation for a console belongs in application space not the kernel.
In case you are interested:

* [http://jdebp.eu./Proposals/linux-console-daemon.html](http://jdebp.eu./Proposals/linux-console-daemon.html)

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/user-vt-screenshots.html](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/user-vt-screenshots.html)

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/user-virtual-terminals...](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/user-virtual-terminals.html)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/177209/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/177209/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/178807/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/178807/5132)

------
brd529
How did you come up with the name Aquila? Love it. New Testament or the
Latin/Roman angle?

~~~
manwar
I love stargazing, and I can name every constellation in the northern sky
hemisphere, Aquila looks awesome (and OrionOS would have sounded weird :"D)

~~~
brd529
Love it!

------
xupybd
Wow that’s a lot of work. What motivates these projects? Just the cool factor?

~~~
pmarin
It's make me sad to read this kind of questions in "Hacker" News.

~~~
xupybd
It’s not a disparagement, just genuine curiosity.

------
captn3m0
can someone explain ISA Transparent?

~~~
manwar
ISA transparent means that the kernel parts are completely independent of CPU
architecture, you still need (minimal) architecture dependent code but it is
isolated in "arch/" directory in the kernel source. This is mainly to avoid
#ifdef __i386__ /* Code here */ #endif found in Linux. Also it makes porting
the kernel easier.

~~~
monocasa
Unfortunately it's a bit much to say that it's ISA independent given that it
only supports 332bit x86 currently.

~~~
manwar
I do agree that it's a stretch to claim that it's ISA independent without much
proof to show it. However, I have reviewed many architectures while designing
it and made sure (up to my skill of course) that the design would fit as many
architectures as possible. You may check the code base yourself, I'd be happy
to be corrected and/or enlightened, after all, that's the beauty of open-
source projects

